

Greplin (W2010) Releases Must Have iPhone App - danicgross
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/23/greplin-releases-must-have-iphone-app-to-organize-your-life-and-avoid-rabid-googlers/

======
moe
Sometimes I wonder what other people do with their phones to need these kinds
of apps.

Personally I use my phone quite extensively to search for routes (google
maps), to check my mail, to chat, take photos, play a few games, glance at the
sync'ed calendar, listen to music, browse HN and... to make phone-calls.

Not a single time have I felt a need to search something from my "social
graph", or my dropbox, or my calendar, or my facebook, or anything like
that...

~~~
masnick
One use case is searching multiple gmail accounts.

I often need to search for a message in my secondary account (I'm logged into
my primary acct in Safari on my iPhone). Before this, the options were:

1\. Log out of primary account and log into secondary account (laborious,
especially if you use 2-step auth) and search in the gmail webapp.

2\. Search using the iPhone mail app (awful).

(Makes me miss Android's native gmail app.)

Greplin searches both email accounts and tons of other useful stuff.

~~~
xyzzyz
GMail lets you setup mail forwarding of all incoming mails to a designated
account and label them accordingly. It also lets you choose different email
addresses to put in the From: header if you set this up. This way, you get all
benefits of multiple accounts without all the hassle connected with signing in
and out many times.

I have _many_ different email addresses, but they all (except of the one at
work, for obvious reasons) forward the mail to main one, which labels them for
me to know their origin.

~~~
jmathai
Like+++++

I discovered this about 4 months ago and it's made my email life so much
easier.

------
jmathai
Out of curiosity, how many of you use Greplin on a regular basis (> 1x/week)?
A great concept and possibly great technology but not something I've gone back
to.

~~~
baddox
I've used it maybe 5 times since I joined the beta early on. It's really
slick, and works perfectly, but I'm skeptical just how useful searching these
social services can be for anyone. GMail already has amazing search, and the
only other social service that I have a decent amount of data in is Facebook,
which I rarely need to search.

What Greplin-supported services do you guys find the most useful to have
searchable?

~~~
jmathai
That's probably my experience as well. Email is the only thing I care to
search for and GMail has a great search (the occasional slowness doesn't have
me fleeing to someone else).

There have been times I want to find a tweet from a while ago but my tweets
have so little value that I'm okay not finding it and moving on.

------
qq66
I'd be interested in such a service that ran on a server of my choosing,
without having to share my passwords with Greplin. I'd pay $15/mo for that.

~~~
blub
It's even worse, you're not sharing your passwords, you're sharing your DATA.

<https://www.greplin.com/privacy>

------
bonaldi
Looks great, but I just don't trust small companies -- especially those set up
by teenagers -- with that level of data. I know too well how too many people
behave when they got access to the mail spools back in the day, this is that
on a much grander scale.

There's something reassuring about being one user drop in an ocean of
millions, as I am in GMail.

~~~
stevenp
I'm not a fan of people pulling the "age" card. There are plenty of old men
that have done tons of damage throughout history. It's fine to be mistrustful
of small companies (I had that trouble with Mint initially) but there's no
need to jab them about age. I wish I'd done something this kick-ass before I
was 20.

~~~
bonaldi
Sure, it's as fallible as any blanket generalisation. But there are extra
risks you take when young men are involved, and a lot of those risks are
statistically quantifiable.

There's a reason they pay more (a lot more) for car insurance, and it's not
because risk assessors are playing the age card. It's because young men are
more risky.

(Of course, this also means they're much more likely to take the big risks
required for entrepreneurship -- a tendency to risk-taking is not an
unqualified bad. I think it's an essential quality. I just don't want to fly
in planes flown by 19-year-olds, and I don't want them in my mail spool.)

